# Electric toothbrush 2 pin plug



## 10to1 (3 Dec 2015)

Just bought an electric toothbrush from Boots. Opened box to find I couldn't plug it in as the 2 pin plug narrower than opening on a 3 pin socket. Called them up and they say I have to buy an adaptor. Looked on the Internet and find that retailers must supply appliances with a 3 pin fused plug in Ireland or a suitable fused adaptor S.I. No. 525 of 1997. So I call them back and quote them the statute and they say thanks for the info and do I want to call in for a plug. I'll call in yes but it's an adaptor I need as I thought from a safety standpoint the whole idea behind fixed plugs on appliances was to prevent accidents from incorrectly wired plugs.

Has anyone had similar experiences? Am I missing something here? Can't believe Boots would have got this wrong?


----------



## mathepac (3 Dec 2015)

Why are you surprised at Boots? They're only another money-grubbing retailer intent on making money. Post the details on their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BootsIrelandOfficial

Tell them you want the defective illegal products withdrawn from sale.


----------



## mercman (3 Dec 2015)

I think you will find that the appliance is made to fit in normal bathroom plug outlets and not a standard three pin appliance. If you look at all bathroom sockets they are made to power the small 2 pin plugs. I think you will find that it's against the law to have electricity supply for a standard 3 pin plug in a bathroom.


----------



## ardmacha (4 Dec 2015)

Electric razors always came with 2 pin plugs for bathroom fittings and I would expect tootbrushes to be the same. I think some of the comments here about defective products are well over the top. If you wish to use your toothbrush outside the bathroom you'd could have changed the plug in less time than it took to post here or go back to the shop.


----------



## mathepac (4 Dec 2015)

I didn't think the two-pin plugs in bathroom were suitable for use with chargers and most of Boots electric toothbrushes seem to need mains-charging. I hope that's not a "well over the top" comment, what ever that is meant to mean is this context, innit?


----------



## Bronte (4 Dec 2015)

mathepac said:


> Why are you surprised at Boots? They're only another money-grubbing retailer intent on making money. Post the details on their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BootsIrelandOfficial
> 
> Tell them you want the defective illegal products withdrawn from sale.



That's a bit over the top mathepac? 

Just a point of information, this Irish rule about bathrooms and special two pin plugs doesn't apply everywhere.  Just saying.  And I've even seen washing machines installed in bathrooms.


----------



## Leo (4 Dec 2015)

As above, they're designed to be used in bathrooms, where three pin sockets are illegal. 

SI 525 relates only to 13A plugs and sockets. These aren't 13A plugs, nor are they designed to plug into 13A sockets, so I wouldn't go shouting too much over social media!


----------



## bogstandard (8 Dec 2015)

mathepac said:


> Why are you surprised at Boots? They're only another money-grubbing retailer intent on making money. Post the details on their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BootsIrelandOfficial
> 
> Tell them you want the defective illegal products withdrawn from sale.


It that type of dreadfully misinformed and agressive comment that causes consumer problems when they check something.  

As above, razors & electric toothbrushes operate on the standard bathroom 2 pin sockets. These are very low power sockets that can power something of about 50 watts (even an Ipad takes more power). Toothbrushes and razors are very low power and are suitable. There is no issue getting a simple 2pin to 3pin adapter (widely available) and using this to power the toothbrush in a normal socket.


----------



## mathepac (8 Dec 2015)

bogstandard said:


> It that type of dreadfully misinformed and agressive comment that causes consumer problems when they check something. ...


Specific examples please to back up your contention please.

The tooth-brushes in question have no power lead directly attached. The power lead goes to the charger-unit with the toothbrush sitting on top and in every single case the lead will be too short to reach the two-pin shaver socket in the bathroom light unit, meaning it will have to be plugged into a 3-pin socket elsewhere.  Even if the lead was long enough, are the sockets designed to power a charger, which in turn charges the tooth-brush battery? Is there any way to balance a charger safely on one of the light sockets?

Why should a consumer have to buy an additional electrical item to make a consumer electrical work properly in the home, assuming the 3-pin to 2-pin adapters are safe? This was the whole point of Mary Harney's legislation; sell stuff that works safely out of the box.


----------



## Leo (9 Dec 2015)

mathepac said:


> Specific examples please to back up your contention please.



You did say that Boots were selling 'defective illegal products' which is completely untrue, unless you're aware of specific examples?


----------



## mathepac (9 Dec 2015)

Where and when has my opinion caused "consumer problems when they check something"? I'm perfectly aware of what I posted.


----------



## Leo (9 Dec 2015)

mathepac said:


> Where and when has my opinion caused "consumer problems when they check something"? I'm perfectly aware of what I posted.



No one suggested that was the case. Perhaps have another read...


----------



## bogstandard (9 Dec 2015)

mathepac said:


> Specific examples please to back up your contention please.
> .


Try reading your own post.

As for reaching the socket - simple, install a small shelf or holder. 

My tv won't reach the high wall socket from the ground, i bought a unit to fix it to the wall.

Same with electric toothbrush - i just added a small 20cm shelf. Quite simple for majority of people.


----------



## Setanta12 (10 Dec 2015)

Can the Mods create emojis for *sitting comfortably on sidelines munching popcorn* or *huddled in corner watching Mommy & Daddy argue*


----------



## Grizzly (10 Dec 2015)

I have to recharge my toothbrush outside the bathroom using an adaptor plug. I do have a shaver socket in the bathroom but the flex on the toothbrush is not long enough. One of those fiddly jobs that I deal with every week. If they had a standard plug on the toothbrush I would still have to charge it outside the bathroom.


----------



## tallpaul (11 Dec 2015)

Oh the humanity!!! Having to get a three pin adaptor for a bathroom product. Seriously the retailer bashing and the 'I know my Rights, I do' brigade is ridiculous. I have charged an electric toothbrush via a three-pin socket for YEARS! It barely costs me a moments thought.


----------



## ajapale (28 Dec 2015)

I balance my oral b electric toothbrush on the bathroom shaver light. It's a bit high and it only charges when the shaver light is on.

 aj


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jan 2016)

Solution is simple, cut off the two pin plug, strip back the wires and connect it to your standard three pin; its perfectly safe to use. I keep my charger in my bedroom.

 I remove old plugs from electrical appliances when they are going for recycling.


----------



## Slim (4 Jan 2016)

ajapale said:


> ..It's a bit high and it only charges when the shaver light is on.



Your oral B should/could have come with a charging station that can be screwed into the wall. Are you sure it won't charge when light is off? Mine does but may be simply a different fitting.


----------

